# Problème avec teamspeak



## Eïtris (24 Juin 2009)

Bonjour a tous et merci a mac génération pour son forum.

Je suis sur Mac Book Pro. Je suis utilisateur de teamspeak pour jouer en ligne aux jeux vidéo.

Et depuis peu sans raison apparente je rencontre un problème. En effet ma voix change au cour de la discussion. J'utilise un casque micro usb. 

Je Lance ma machine et teamspeak et je commence ma conversation sans souci. Au bout d'une disaine de minute, parfois plus, ma voix change et devient inaudible (celui d'un robot se plaise a dire mes amis a l'autre bout du file). Je change de micro et je passe a celui intégré au mac et la plus de problème. Mais le confort ni est plus pour mes correspondants a l'autre bout du file. Il n'y a que en relancant mon mac que le problème disparait. mais pour pas longtemps car se bug revient vite.

Je ne s'ai vraiment pas quoi faire...
J'ai même acheter un second casque micro mais le problème est le même.

J'espère grace a vous avoir une piste pour corrigé se souci.

Merci a tous de votre attention


----------



## Shinwa (24 Juin 2009)

utilise un casque pour limiter le son, mais le bruit des touches est très énervant pour ses collègues gamer. ^^
Autrefois j'ai aussi reçu un problème du même genre que le tien, en effet ma voix ressemblé à celle d'un robot qui crier en pleine montage (avec les effets d'échos^^).
Il faut aller dans les options, et choisir le canal (je me souviens pas exactement lequel), il se fini par le nombre 12. Si tu pouvais me copier coller les canal pour les micros je te dirais le quel.


----------



## Eïtris (24 Juin 2009)

Merci de ton attention.

J'ai donc ouvert mon ts et je suis parti a la recherche des options.
Je trouve seulement les préférences.
Et surtout je ne trouve rien que me parle de canal ou autres. J'ai seulement le choix d'entrée et de sorti avec les réglage du volume et un 3ème onglet qui est un module pour tester mes réglages.

J'aimerai bien recevoir dans mon casque mes correspondants.(s'est déja le cas)
et surtout parlé dans mon microcasque. et s'est la que j'ai une voix de robot. mais je l'ai pas au débus. ca vien au bout d'une disaine de minutes. Parfois plus.
Pour finir laisser le son du jeu sur le mac.

J'utilise  ts depuis 2ans et je n'avais jamais eu se problème auparavant. Ca me le fais depuis 3 semaines.

Merci encore de votre attention


----------



## Zhara (17 Février 2010)

Eïtris a dit:


> Merci de ton attention.
> 
> J'ai donc ouvert mon ts et je suis parti a la recherche des options.
> Je trouve seulement les préférences.
> ...



très vieux up mais j'ai le même soucis sous ts 2  

une idée ?

merci


----------



## Misstie (19 Février 2010)

Bonjour , 

Je suis depuis peu  nouveau possesseur d'un Macbook pro sous OS X version 10.5.8 (léopard); et j'avoue que c'est un peu déstabilisant après 12 ans de pc... Mais c'est sympa^^.

Quoiqu'il en soit voici mon problème:

1. j'ai tenté d'installer la nouvelle version de teamspeak et cela ne fonctionne absolument pas, je n'ai aucune possibilité de lancer un serveur; le message "failed to connect server" apparait à chaque tentative.

je ne suis pas du genre à me laisser abattre par ce genre de détail et ai donc fait un petit tour du net pour trouver L'explication, mais sans succès. J'en deviens fou....

Ce qui me chagrine c'est que à chaque version de TS téléchargée, dezippée, et lancée, je retombe sur les réglages de ma première installation... (et surtout sans passer par la case wizzard, ni constater la présence du petit carré noir indicateur de connection au serveur ts).

2. IL Y A T'IL OU PAS une mémoire interne de l'OS Léopard, qui prend en considération les installations de programmes comme acquises, dans le sens où une configuration existante ne peut pas être réinitialisée mais seulement modifiée si cette dernière est réinstallée.

par exemple, je choisis de placer ma toolbar à gauche sur la version 3.0 beta 15 de teamspeak3,  puis de l'effacer dans mes applications, mes téléchargements, supprimer les cookies, vider la corbeille.

je télécharge la version Beta 13, je l'installe, j'ouvre: pas de wizzard d'installation, je tombe directement sur teamspeak avec la toolbar.... à gauche. 

10 tentatives plus tard, je me demande si il n'y a pas des sous dossiers cachés qui devraient être supprimés mais, j'avoue j'ai un peu peur de virer un élément OS par mégarde.

Au secours!!!! ^^ 

NB: çà ne vient pas du casque: fonctionne sous teamspeex mais évidement pas pour toutes adresses de serveur (incompatibilité de codec : Speex 25.9 /gsm14.8).

http://teamspeak.softonic.fr/mac
http://forum.teamspeak.com/showthread.php?p=226855


----------



## Nelchael (26 Février 2010)

Tu peux trouver les paramètres de ton TS dans la bibliothèque de tes documents. Tu as une partie préférence. Là tu trouveras un fichier qui s'appelle "nl.savvy.TeamSpeex.plist" ouvre le simplement en texte ou grâce au programme mac "plist". 

Tu pourras supprimer ou modifier ce qu'il te plait


----------



## Britley (4 Mars 2010)

Pour faire rapide ce bug et venu avec une mise a jour d'Apple dans le fichier AppleUSBAudio.kext 
signaler depuis quelques temps directement a Apple

le probleme et celui la la voie devient inaudible voix de robots "Dack Vador "

la seul solution pour l'instant ouvrir le programme Configuration Audio Midi et changer l'Entrée format 44100,0Hz en 48000,0Hz ça purge la cache cette opération peut être fais plusieurs fois 

La mise à jour audio des Mac Pro ne règle pas tout
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2339757

voila une rapide


----------



## N0SNiid (23 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous ! 


Voilà 2 jours que j'essaye désespérément de faire fonctionner Teamspeak 3 sur mon Macbook Pro 13' version 10.7.4. J'ai téléchargé Teamspeak avec le Miror : Gamed!de
Ai-je utilisé le bon ? Quel est la différence avec  '4netplayers?' J'ai la version 3.0.8.1

Un ami m'a invité sur son server, m'a dit qu'il fallait que j'active le 'push to talk', c'est donc ce que j'ai fait, et malgré cela, lorsque que j'appui sur la touche, il ne m'entend pas... Tout étant en anglais, j'ai un peu de mal... (je n'ai pas desactivé le micro dans la toolbar en haut) Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'éclairer ?


----------

